#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Chiang Mai Apartment Wanted

## Jester

Moved to Chiang Mai recently, planning to stay here 9 to 12 months a year for 1 to 3 years.  

I've lived at a guest  house on Ratchadamnoen Soi 5 (in the Old City near Tha Phae gate) for 3 weeks now.  It's a great place, but I am ready  to move up to someplace larger.

Here's what I'm looking for:


NEIGHBORHOOD
--bicyclable (e.g. Old City)
--coffee & brekkie nearby
--nearby restaurants for supper

ENVIRONMENT
--Aircon
--no mozzies (due to interior-opening front door, or on a high floor, or just dry surroundings)

USABLE HOME OFFICE
--lots of electrical outlets
--internet 
--large desk / table
--desk chair / chairs

TELEVISION 
--television  with lots of channels in English
--thick walls 
--couch
--armchair

BATH
--private bathroom en suite w/ hot water

SERVICES (nice to have, not dealbreakers)
--linen service 
--maid service 
--laundry service


Please let me know if you have any ideas!

----------


## Jester

Found a place and leased it.  Old City on moat road.

Will post more later.

----------

